# LINUXKPI kernel panic in FreeBSD 11.2-PRERELEASE #4 r333170, Intel Skylake HD Graphics



## escape (May 13, 2018)

Two kernels with only difference is the following:

```
options     COMPAT_LINUXKPI
```

causes a kernel panic. Written down in a paper and reproducing here (format may have changed):


```
panic: netisr_init
 not on CPU 0
 cpuid=3
```

cpuid has been additionally number 1. Stack trace was:


```
netisr_init()
mi_startup()
btexk()
```

Looking at the `usr/src/sys/net/netisr.c`,`"not on CPU"` can be found. Some kind of a bubble sort happens and this code is at the beginning of loading the kernel. I have 


```
cpu             HAMMER
machine         amd64
```

In the kernel configuration file even if this is an Intel Skylake 6200U 2 core 2 thread 64-bit CPU.

I'm trying to install Intel HD graphics. The actual problem is a black screen when the module i915kms.ko is loaded from:


```
/usr/ports/graphics/gpu-firmware-kmod
/usr/ports/graphics/drm-next-kmod
```

The xorg.conf "intel" driver either does not start or if the modules are loaded, a black screen blocks visibility. Trying individual modules (  is _skl_
 "Skylake" ?) a kernel message appears telling linux KPI is not installed or available. If added in the kernel, the panic.

How to fix the panic? Or how ever did you install the graphics driver?

escape

P.S.
Is "intel" X.org driver the correct one?


----------



## escape (May 14, 2018)

More information. Last test without the `options     COMPAT_LINUXKPI` option: 

First boot with the new kernel was ok. No error. After loading the /boot/modules/i915kms.ko and others (this is in a separate directory), the screen turned black again and it was necessary to reboot from the hard switch. After the boot, the same kernel panic reoccurred with the new kernel without the `options     COMPAT_LINUXKPI` setting.

Is there something to reset at the module startup or is the module changing the firmware settings? Is the module trying to alter the system? Actually the UEFI BIOS screens have been slow to render, it takes seconds to repaint the screen at BIOS prompt, not happened before.

VESA is really slow in rendering the screen. Something else is wrong here. Reboot and kernel panic?

escape


----------



## escape (May 16, 2018)

After upgrade to head and current:

```
FreeBSD 12.0-CURRENT FreeBSD 12.0-CURRENT #5 r333605: Wed May 16 13:10:26 EEST 2018
```
Problems were solved. I hope the filesystems and other already work. It must be somekind of a cleaning issue with the `11-STABLE`.

The correct sequence of operation to test ( I don't anymore have the older version ) is:

```
# 1. Install:
# /usr/ports/graphics/gpu-firmware-kmod
# /usr/ports/graphics/drm-next-kmod
# 2. Make sure kernel configuration has
# options        COMPAT_LINUXKPI
sysctl kern.module_path=/boot/modules\;/boot/kernel
# the same to the /etc/sysctl.conf
kldload /boot/modules/drm.ko
kldload /boot/modules/i915kms.ko
```

If someone can test this again. To know what was wrong would be nice to know. I'm talking to my self here. Did I send this post in a correct place at all? Was this the correct section?

Thanks.

escape


----------



## escape (May 16, 2018)

And 4K video played nice from Youtube without using too much CPU time. Still I'm not yet fully convinced. Additionally I would need a touch screen driver and a video from USB-C HDMI would be nice. Better yet, a button to start the device lid closed.


----------

